# Children play groups near Discovery Gardens



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

I am looking for mother/child play groups near Discovery Gardens. I have two boys (3.5 and 9 months). My 3 year old is going a little stir crazy at home! We haven't met any playmates yet (we've been here 2 months) and are finding it hard to find things to do in the heat. I am not driving so it makes it difficult to explore areas other than right near the metro. I also would love some adult interaction


----------

